# pest bomb help



## Ciralaine (Jul 27, 2012)

My house has exploded with fleas thanks to my cat the last few days and today I let off some mortein control bombs. I moved the budgies and myself into the laundry attached to the balcony which on the other side of the house to the bedrooms. Set off the bombs at 2pm. I waited 2.5hrs (instructions said 2 hours)then went and opened up the house. Windows open, doors, fans on to help circulate air. I put the budgies back in at 8pm so it had been 4hrs since I started airing it out. But looking online so many people wait much longer than that since budgies are so sensitive. 

Are they going to be OK? Everything is still open. But I'm really really stressed now. I don't want anything happening to them. Should I move them or do you think its OK? there doesn't seem to be any definitive answers


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Sharday,

Personally, I would have taken the budgies completely off the premises if a pesticide was absolutely necessary for use in my home. Budgies have extremely fragile respiratory systems and pesticides are very toxic.

Is there any way you can remove their cage from the house to a neighbor's for a minimum of a day or two?

All that said, I would recommend you begin an on-going flea-treatment for your cat so you do not have these problems arise again in the future. Is the cat an indoor-outdoor cat or do you keep it inside all of the time?

Talk to the vet that cares for your cat and ask for a monthly flea-preventative treatment such as Frontline Plus for cats.

I would suggest researching alternative methods for ridding your home of mites/fleas or any other insect pests.

I hope your budgies will be fine but there is really no way anyone on the forum can offer you a guarantee.

Please be vigilant in watching your budgies for any signs of respiratory distress and get them in to see an Avian Vet if you notice symptoms.

Best wishes.*


----------



## Ciralaine (Jul 27, 2012)

Yes the cats been given treatment from the vet. 

I moved the budgies as I was just too worried so they've been in the kitchen which is in front of the balcony and away from the bedrooms. I've been monitoring closely and they don't have any signs of respiratory distress at all.

It's been 24hrs now since I initially set off the bombs yesterday. Would that be enough time for the room to have aired out do you think?

OK update. I just got off the phone with our avian vet (been trying to contact mortein but their line is down or something atm) who recommended to wait at least 48hrs, with good ventilation and airing of the treated rooms, before bringing the budgies back in. 

Since I am dog sitting for my aunt this weekend and I'm too paranoid to leave the fids with my (at times clueless) brother I'll be taking the budgies with me to my aunt's which will give the house an extra 2 days to air out


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I'm very glad you contacted the Avian Vet and will be keeping the birds away from the premises that have been treated with pesticides for another two days.

Please always plan to have all of your pets removed from your home for several if you must use toxic chemicals of that nature.

Whenever possible, using non-toxic alternatives is always best for all living creatures as well as the environment. *


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

I'm glad your budgies are ok and that it works out for you to have them 
out of there for a couple day's, better safe than sorry....:hug:


----------



## Ciralaine (Jul 27, 2012)

Thanks everyone. I've wiped down the walls, the door, windows, washed curtains and bed linen for when the budgies are back home tonight so yeah


----------

